# Update für Ex-Cineasten ;-)



## phila_delphia (17. Juli 2019)

*Update für Ex-Cineasten *

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe mich früher mal für jemanden gehalten der, was Filme betrifft, einen guten Geschmack besitzt (denkt das nicht jeder von sich?!).

Jedenfalls bin ich - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - seit einige Jahren "jwd" was dieses Thema angeht und bitte daher an dieser Stelle um ein Update.

Konkret: Welche wertvollen Streifen sollte man denn Eurer Meinung nach in den letzten 10 Jahren gesehen haben, wenn man Filme wie "Smoke" oder "Angel Heart" oder

"Johnny zieht in den Krieg" oder "City of God" oder "American History X"  oder "Die durch die Hölle gehen" oder zuletzt "The Rider" als gut empfunden hat.

Ich sage schon jetzt: Viele herzlichen Dank für Eure Mühe!

Grüße

phila


----------



## RyzA (17. Juli 2019)

*AW: Update für Ex-Cineasten *

Hallo!

Wenn es auch SciFi sein darf:

- Sunshine
- Cloud Atlas
- Inception
- District 9
- Interstellar
- Arrival
- Ex Machina
- Edge of Tomorrow
- Oblivon
- Elysium
- Der Marsianer
- Blade Runner 2049


Aus anderen Genres fallen mir noch spontan "No Country for old men" und "Gran Torino" ein.
Aber da gibt es sicherlich noch einige mehr.

Edit:  "Lost Highway", "Fight Club",  "American Psycho", "The Machinist", "Memento"  aber die sind schon älter.


----------



## phila_delphia (21. Juli 2019)

*AW: Update für Ex-Cineasten *



Headcrash schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge



Hey! Danke vielmals!

Aus den "anderen Genres" und dem "Edit" - die ich bis auf Lost Highway (Schande über mich) alle gesehen habe und ausnahmslos gut finde, schließe ich, das bei den von Dir genannten Filme definitiv was dabei sein wird. Auch District 9 finde ich super und Cloud Atlas fand ich als Buch der Hammer!

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Ich hätte mich bestimmt schon fürher bedankt, aber ich hatte "bei Antwort benachrichtigen eingestellt" ... und pcgh.de hat mich nicht benachrichitgt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juli 2019)

*AW: Update für Ex-Cineasten *

"Snowpiercer" würde mir auch noch einfallen. Die lief gestern wieder im Fernsehen.

Ein ungewöhnlicher SciFi Film welcher in einen Zug spielt. Nicht unbedingt sehr logisch, aber mit Gesellschaftskritik.
Da die Abteilungen und Waggons in Klassen aufgeteilt sind. Hinten sie die ganz Armen. Vorne die Reichen, Eliten und Machthaber.
Er hat auch eine beklemmender Atmosphäre und gute Actionszenen.


----------



## phila_delphia (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Update für Ex-Cineasten *



Headcrash schrieb:


> "Snowpiercer" würde mir auch noch einfallen. Die lief gestern wieder im Fernsehen.
> 
> Ein ungewöhnlicher SciFi Film welcher in einen Zug spielt. Nicht unbedingt sehr logisch, aber mit Gesellschaftskritik.
> Da die Abteilungen und Waggons in Klassen aufgeteilt sind. Hinten sie die ganz Armen. Vorne die Reichen, Eliten und Machthaber.
> Er hat auch eine beklemmender Atmosphäre und gute Actionszenen.



Ja! Ein hammer Streifen wie ich finde. Ehe Allegorie auf eine kaputte Gesellschaft als irgendwas sonst. Und so ein FIlm kommt echt im Fernsehen?! Wo bei Arte?

Liebe Grüße

phila


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2019)

*AW: Update für Ex-Cineasten *



phila_delphia schrieb:


> Ja! Ein hammer Streifen wie ich finde. Ehe Allegorie auf eine kaputte Gesellschaft als irgendwas sonst. Und so ein FIlm kommt echt im Fernsehen?! Wo bei Arte?
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> phila


Ne normaler Sender. Der lief auf Pro 7. Auf anderen Sendern lief der auch schon mal vor ca 2-3 Jahren.


----------

